# Kidd is big fish, but Dallas Mavericks view Bass as a keeper



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Kidd is big fish, but Dallas Mavericks view Bass as a keeper



> The Mavericks' first order of business will be to take care of their own when the free-agency period opens at 11 p.m. today.
> 
> Jason Kidd's status isn't the only one that could get sticky.
> 
> ...


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/063009dnspomavslede.401be0c.html


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol I read the title and thought this was a BS thread.


Dallas should definitely keep him. But you'd think they'd try go out and find an upgrade over Kidd. Maybe easier said than done though.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It would be unfortunate to lose Bass, but it won't be easy to keep him around. I expect some team to overpay and we aren't going to match every offer (he is not a restricted free agent anyway).


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I don't know how we're going to upgrade both our front court and backcourt this season but it's got to happen for us to stay relevant in the West.

We're going to over pay Bass, which is fine by me the guy plays good ball. The Kidd situation is where I'm most conserned. We need a Sign & Trade to happen. Possibly take a discontent player who wants a huge contract. Amare and Josh Smith come to mind but that leaves us fishing for a decent PG with our MLE. Any ideas for FA PGs that could be had for the MLE or part of the MLE?

We still have Dampier and Stackhouse but I think they won't be moved until the season starts and teams realize they want to dump salary and tank or not.


----------

